# Avant Loader Pricing



## Krichar119 (Sep 1, 2017)

I currently own an AVANT 635 articulated wheel loader. I have approached to be a sub for a snow removal firm to do all the sidewalks at a couple sites for them using the machine. (I will attach photos and videos of of the set up).

I was hoping to get some help on setting an hourly rate for the machine.

Thanks for the help






(this is the configuration they want)


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hourly rates for machines depends on your location...The market dictates the rate...You will get answers all over the board on here due to location....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What does it cost you per hour to run the machine, with replacement, fuel, operator, maintenance and repair? What is your hourly overhead recovery? How much do you want to profit per hour?

We can't answer any of those questions for you, and once you do it'll be pretty easy to determine your hourly rate.



Defcon 5 said:


> Hourly rates for machines depends on your location...The market dictates the rate...You will get answers all over the board on here due to location....


Along with this...


----------

